# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Львів у лютому

## TATY

Доброго дня! 
У лютому ми з друзями поїдемо до Львова на декілька днів, щоб подивитися місто, про яке я дуже багато читав, та порозмовляти українською мовою. А яка погода в лютому в цьому регіоні країни? Думаю, що холодно буде, так? Я не непокоюся про холод, коли я був у Волгограді в Росії, в лютому температура була -20 градусів.

----------


## Zaya

> на декілька днів, щоб подивитися місто, про яке я дуже багато читав, та порозмовляти українською мовою. А яка погода в лютому в цьому регіоні країни? Думаю, що холодно буде, так? Я не непокоюся про холод, коли я був у Волгограді в Росії, в лютому температура була -20 градусів.

 Не бачила тут нікого зі Львова. Я ж, на жаль, не можу відповісти на твоє запитання, бо ніколи там не була, до того ж важко за два місяці передбачити, якою буде погода саме в ті дні.)
Назва теми має виглядати як "Львів у лютому".   ::   *TATY*, ти пречудово розмовляєш українською.   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  на декілька днів, щоб подивитися місто, про яке я дуже багато читав, та порозмовляти українською мовою. А яка погода в лютому в цьому регіоні країни? Думаю, що холодно буде, так? Я не непокоюся про холод, коли я був у Волгограді в Росії, в лютому температура була -20 градусів.   Не бачила тут нікого зі Львова. Я ж, на жаль, не можу відповісти на твоє запитання, бо ніколи там не була, до того ж важко за два місяці передбачити, якою буде погода саме в ті дні.)
> Назва теми має виглядати як "Львів у лютому".    *TATY*, ти пречудово розмовляєш українською.

 Дуже дьякую, Зає! 
А ти живеш в якому місті?

----------


## Zaya

> Дуже дякую, Зає! 
> А ти живеш в якому місті?

----------


## TATY

Дякую ще раз!

----------


## realcola

У лютому? холодно і сніг).

----------


## Zaya

Холодно — це загальна характеристика. Гадаю, *TATY* мав на увазі температуру і таке інше.   ::

----------


## realcola

Zaya   ::  ,
я живу у Львові тепер, але я прийхав сюди 6 місяців тому, тому що не знаю як буде у лютому. 
Ну, я був вже тут у січні підтора року тому, але повернувся до франції на 31 січня, тому що справді не знаю як може бути погода на першому лютей) 
RC.

----------


## Zaya

> Zaya   ,
> я живу у Львові тепер, але я приїхав сюди 6 місяців тому, тому_не знаю, як буде у лютому. 
> Ну, я був вже тут у січні півтора року тому, але повернувся до Франції на 31 січня, тому_справді не знаю, якою може бути погода на перше лютого/першого лютого) 
> RC.

 Ніхто не знає.   ::    
тому — that's why, therefore
тому що — because (and other synonyms) І, не знаю чому, але я віддаю перевагу варіанту "півтора роки тому". Сподіваюся, ти не маєш нічого проти того, щоб твої помилки виправляли.   ::

----------


## TATY

> Zaya   ,
> я живу у Львові тепер, але я прийхав сюди 6 місяців тому, тому що не знаю як буде у лютому. 
> Ну, я був вже тут у січні підтора року тому, але повернувся до франції на 31 січня, тому що справді не знаю як може бути погода на першому лютей) 
> RC.

 Ну, яка погода була в січні? Я тільки хочу знати температуру.

----------


## Zaya

> Я хочу знати тільки температуру.

   ::

----------

